
Tell HN: Ideas sharing - dan2k3k4
I've had these ideas saved up for over 3 years now, I add new ones every now and then but I haven't gone back to remove ones that exist now. Anyway, since I doubt I would have much time to work on them, I figured I would share them here.<p>@-- ideas and scribbles<p>twitter app to plot tweets by the number of followers (x) and following (y) a person has<p>-- bar graphs, scatter graphs, pie charts -&#62; compare number of tweets for search term 1 against term 2<p>-- -- weight the tweets by the number of followers a user has<p>-- -- -- those tweets have a higher chance of being read by more people<p>music app to generate good musical flow based on trends that someone likes<p>-- analyze a selection of songs: the tempo of each one, the different instruments used etc.<p>-- -- recreate new songs based on users selection<p>-- -- -- new songs will hopefully be good for the user, they can rate song<p>-- -- -- -- this helps improve the algorithm<p>using css3 or html5 or something, find out how to make text appear as if it's flying towards you<p>-- similar to stars in space screensaver, except with text, make a whole webpage just from that<p>-- -- users will watch the text fly towards them and read it<p>-- -- -- if people can use mouse to zoom in and out of the text that would be good<p>a smile goes a long way, but how far?<p>-- a web app where people post a picture of themself smiling<p>-- -- all pictures will be geo-tagged, try get location via app if picture is not geo-tagged<p>-- -- -- allow people to view a global map of where the smile has gone, maybe circular pixel growth<p>-- -- -- -- app could be applied to other things, not just 'upload picture of smile'<p>-- -- app will auto crop and zoom in on smile via algorithm (maybe)<p>-- -- -- only allow a limited number of links that can upload a picture<p>-- -- -- -- once someone uploads a picture they gain a new link to share<p>-- -- -- -- -- this link is now the new link to upload a picture<p>twitter app game - complete the tweet<p>-- the app will grab tweets from the public timeline and then display them to the user with words missing<p>-- -- the user will have to select the correct word from a list of 4-5 different words to complete the tweet<p>-- -- -- the app would randomly remove 1 or 2 words and then use a theasaurus to display similar words in the 'pick list'<p>-- -- -- -- the app should ensure the tweet length is no more then 140 chars long with each word from the 'pick list'<p>-- -- -- -- -- else it will display different words in the pick list or remove a different word or select a different tweet<p>-- -- -- -- -- -- app will never pick a tweet with a link inside it, or with rude words (unless people tick adult-version)<p>social public ideas website<p>-- allow people to post ideas with some sort of "open-source license" attached to each idea<p>-- -- maybe allow different types of licenses<p>-- -- -- hopefully, more ideas posted = more people stepping up and changing the world<p>-- -- -- -- simple interface, people should be able to post an idea as easy as it is to tweet<p>-- -- -- -- -- add trends and stats for different idea topics<p>relationship match - facebook app<p>-- grab a users friends and get the relationship of each friend<p>-- -- if a user is single - add to singles list, if not - add to not single list<p>-- -- -- check each day and update the singles list<p>-- -- -- -- show recent singles (past X time) in a display area<p>-- -- -- -- -- might be fun for people who want to hookup over facebook<p>data visualization tool - allow users to input data set and add rules to how they want it displayed<p>-- for instance a user could input various numbers and set the output as a 2D graph<p>-- -- then add rules where each odd number divisible by X must show up green<p>-- -- -- or each number that repeats itself more then once must start to become larger<p>-- -- -- -- or for each number that follows a number larger then itself<p>-- -- -- -- -- must have a line that connects with the preceeding number<p>-- -- -- -- -- -- the possibilities could be endless but also quite pointless<p>-- -- -- -- -- -- -- however could be fun to view random crazy visualizations<p>twitter tool to analyze when a user should tweet to get the most coverage/views<p>-- take the users' followers and analyze each follower to find out the average time they tweet<p>-- -- take all times and find out the best time the user should tweet<p>-- -- -- certain followers could influence the time if those followers have more followers then other followers<p>-- -- -- -- or if a users' follower interacts more often with the user, then this could have a larger effect on the time to tweet<p>dream job maker - website<p>-- users would log on to the site, input what they like/don't like in a job<p>-- -- then input where they would want to work<p>-- -- -- input as much details about the dream job as possible<p>-- -- -- -- then the service would analyze everything and work out whether the dream job is feasible for that person<p>-- -- -- -- -- it would provide the likely chance of gettting 'that dream job' and provide the best location for pursuing the job<p>using sound to draw<p>-- depending on the pitch, level, or even recognition of the sound - the application would draw something<p>-- -- it would draw in a certain direction, with a certain brush, with a certain size, and even a certain shade of colour<p>a fun infographic generator<p>-- so maybe you drink a lot of coffee and drive a lot, then write a lot of code, and eat<p>-- -- what if you could just fill in a weekly schedule and throw in a few times when you went somewhere on holiday<p>-- -- -- then the tool will generate a large picture with small images of how many coffee you've drunk this year<p>-- -- -- -- and how many miles you've driven (with a simple "equivalent to driving to moon and back" or something)<p>-- -- -- -- -- it is aimed to be fun and presented in that way<p>-- -- -- -- -- -- users could save the image and post it on facebook<p>the smart TV remote<p>-- software that records when a user switches channel<p>-- -- from which channel to which channel<p>-- -- -- which time and date<p>-- -- -- -- then learn the user and automatically switch channels after completing the learning process<p>turn last.fm artists into facebook likes<p>-- don't want to like each artist you listen to on facebook, then use this tool to import all of your artists<p>-- -- tool would simply get a last.fm user account and get the artists they listen to<p>-- -- -- then take a facebook account and for each artist<p>-- -- -- -- find artist on facebook and like<p>-- -- -- -- -- if not found - skip and warn user at end<p>music powered energy - tweaking the learning experience for a new instrument<p>-- link a piano to a device which is set to throttle your electricity in a certain room (i.e. kitchen)<p>-- -- the more you play the piano notes correctly according the current selected song on the device<p>-- -- -- then the more electricity is allowed to pass through into the kitchen to cook your meal<p>-- concept could be used for other things like throttling the broadband for the next 2 hours<p>-- -- or you have to correctly play a song to be able to log into your computer<p>what would text look like in a graph - simple web app for fun<p>-- take each characters' hex code and map it to a 2d or 3d point on a graph<p>-- -- each point could be coloured to show the direction of the text<p>-- -- -- multiple instances of the same character could show as a larger point<p>thesis generation type web application<p>-- generate aims/thesis titles using a set of noun-verb-verb-noun algorithms<p>-- -- app would randomly select different words and generate the title<p>-- -- -- it could be improved with AI by reading titles from ACM, IEEE etc.
======
bmelton
Here are a couple that I'm not likely to do anything with, and encourage
people to steal.

BookNotice.com -- Ideally, this site asks for your Amazon login, looks at all
your past purchases, creates a table of the authors you read, and then
notifies you when new books by those authors comes out.

Revenue model is simple -- email with affiliate link. "We saw that you've
bought 3 books by George R. R. Martin. 'A Feast of Crows' comes out next
month. Click here (affiliate link) to pre-order."

Ideally, it could also recommend me other books as well using a Netflix-type
recommendation engine (or Amazon).

I have the name 'booknotice.com', and would happily donate it to anyone who
built this.

\----------------

Google sites for event sites. Djangocon has a website, and only actually
updates it a little before and a little after the event. They don't have
anything particularly demanding for a generic web service, but there are
things that an event needs that no other site does.

Ideally, it needs to handle the irregularity of the event. Last time I looked
at the Djangocon site to see when Djangocon was hitting next, all I saw was
details on the event that had already passed. I want that stuff to be
preserved, for sure, but I don't want to be confused in thinking that I can
book tickets to last year's Djangocon. I want the '2013' page to show up, even
if it just says "Event details coming soon" after the 2012 event has already
passed. It needs to have an archive where I can see who spoke at last year's
event, or the event two years ago, and the presentations should be preserved
for posterity.

Revenue model could be simple monthly hosting costs, or a cost+markup on EC2
compute cycles or something. If this were done by an established company (say,
Heroku or Dotcloud), they could be de facto event sponsors for every event and
drive revenue to their core products that way.

------
DanBC
1) Paparazzi - Like an FPS, but you have a camera and you have to take a
famous person's photo. Each level is quite short, because the famous person is
travelling. You're not on rails (someone else mentioned Pokemon snap, which is
sort of close to this). I'm not sure if this is a cross between a puzzle game
(best place to take photo from + best combination of lenses) with an FPS, or
just a not great idea.

2) Cat Detective - Sound isn't used very much in games. You get a bit of
ocarina in some Zelda games (which hadn't come out when I first had this
idea.) and there's a bit of sound use in Enemy Zero[1]. Rhythm games don't
count. This idea is something like "Cat Detective" - you're a cat, and a
detective. You have a crime scene. You have cat colleagues, and cat suspects,
and cat witnesses. You have to walk around investigating crime. You have to
talk to other cats. You use careful manipulations of the analogue sticks (also
new when I first had this idea) to create "cat talk" sounds. The better you
talk the more information you get or the quicker your colleagues work.

3) Freeform Markov Chain Generator - Very simple to use markov chaining
software. The user drags a file for input; selects a delimiter (if needed) and
whether they want to work on individual letters or whole words or sentences;
selects how many levels (I forget the terminology) they want (2 being more
different from input text; 4 being more similar to input text.) and how much
text to spit out. This does exist in various forms, but not all in one place,
and it's not idiot friendly.

4) Truchet tile screen saver - draw a bunch of truchet tiles, then change one
at a time at a given rate.

5) Alcohol Awareness Game - (I'm teaching myself Javascript and I'm going to
do this but I'd really like to see how other people do it) EASY VERSION: a
multiple choice quiz of glasses of wine, with "how many units[2]?" as the
answer. HARDER VERSION: Have a wine bottle and a glass and ask user to either
pour one unit of wine or to pour what they'd normally drink and guess how many
units that is.

I have about a gajillion more.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enemy_Zero>

[2] Units is a UK concept to promote alcohol awareness. It's not great because
people don't really know how many units they drink; alcohol has got stronger
since units were introduced; etc. 125 ml of wine at 8% ABV is one unit.

~~~
DanBC
6) Convert the game XFigure to modern environments. Maybe licensing would be
tricky?

<http://imgur.com/CGaRA>

------
arkitaip
I bet it feels good getting all of this out of your head :)

~~~
dan2k3k4
Now I have space to think of newer ideas ;)

------
dan2k3k4
Ahh! :( I had new-lines and spacing set out but it doesn't show up above...
trying to fix now.

EDIT: Updated the quad spacing to --, seems OK, complain if otherwise.

